# Introverts



## Johng1986 (Apr 12, 2013)

For all you guys out there who consider themselves introverts, you should read the link i posted. Some of this guys points are really insightful.

http://www.carlkingdom.com/10-myths-about-introverts


----------



## Cherry Quartz (Jul 6, 2012)

Being an introvert myself, I really enjoyed the article. :3 Thanks!


----------



## slytherin (Dec 30, 2012)

This is an awesome article! I think a lot of my SA comes from being an introvert and feeling pressured to "fit in" to an extrovert's world. I have to keep reminding myself that there's no need to change who I am and that there are many good things about being introverted!


----------



## Sefarad (Apr 5, 2013)

Johng1986 said:


> For all you guys out there who consider themselves introverts, you should read the link i posted. Some of this guys points are really insightful.
> 
> http://www.carlkingdom.com/10-myths-about-introverts


Hey, I had read this article a few days ago  Very uplifting!


----------



## Sefarad (Apr 5, 2013)

slytherin said:


> This is an awesome article! I think a lot of my SA comes from being an introvert and feeling pressured to "fit in" to an extrovert's world. I have to keep reminding myself that there's no need to change who I am and that there are many good things about being introverted!


Gosh, I couldn't agree more with what you just typed


----------



## UnusedName84 (Apr 9, 2013)

A great read! As an introvert I can vouch for everything written there. Shared!


----------



## Staticnz (Mar 25, 2013)

I am hardcore introverted. Crazily so. But I still go out, meet friends and do stuff. So this article makes perfect sense to me.


----------



## Johng1986 (Apr 12, 2013)

I can imagine extroverts feel a great sense of sadness when not at the center of attention. I'd much rather be comfortable in myself than seek gratification from others. 
Just want to tell people "i'm an introvert, get over it"


----------



## adisonidle (Apr 16, 2013)

Great article!
I used to think being an introvert was a weakness. Over the last year or so, I've discovered it to be quite the opposite  iNFJ for the win.


----------



## Melzy3 (Apr 1, 2013)

good read thanks for sharing,i have the book introvert advantage i should reread it......havent read it in years,dealing with all these extroverts gets exhausting and frustrating


----------



## rawrguy (Mar 29, 2008)

Though I don't consider myself an introvert, I found this article interesting.


----------

